# Stolen ECM and BCM



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm not a GM tech. I believe @snowwy66 or @Ma v e n (if he's still on this site) might be able to answer your question in more detail. All I know is that the ECM and BCM will need to be programmed before installation but I don't know exactly what that entails.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Some sort of flashing or programming would be required to make your car work again. There is no way a used BCM just plug and play will allow your car to start since the key wouldn’t have the correct “password” to start the car. There would have to be proper handshake authentication before the BCM would allow the starter to engage.

The PCM under the hood…. Maybe you could swap with a used one…but not the BCM under dash.

also…… how the hell did someone manage stealing both without getting caught 😆 and for what purpose 🤔


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I could be wrong but I think everything is programmed for the vin. Including the radio.
And the keys or fobs are programmed for the bcm that goes with the vehicle.

To prevent thefts. 

And wouldn't the car have to be dismantled?


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

from what I've read here and there you can obtain the modules and install them yourself you'd just have to tow it to a dealer to get them to synch everything together.

If you're buying new or price checking drop by rockauto.com they should have one or both the modules for cheap.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You would need

New ECM ($300?)
New BCM ($300?)
New flashing device. Mdi2 or some sorta j2534 device ($1300)
GM Software ($40)

The computers must be new from factory.Do not buy used. GM’s software is really ‘iffy’ when it comes to reprogramming used modules. Yes it didn’t used to be this way. Now it is. Deal with it. But hey if you want to waste money I don’t care.

Once you have all that. You push button on your laptop. It’s so easy a child could do it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Also more than likely they stole these to steal Cruze’s. So yeah. Idk why people would want to do that. There are far more expensive vehicles out there. They are going to use your modules to hot swap cars and steal them. Then idk probably ship them to Mexico. Obviously they need modules to do this. Congratulations. You’re it. Expect FBI at your door in the next few months for questions.

Unfortunately this is currently a major problem.

Its also possible they were going to steal yours but for whatever reason they didn’t. They got spooked. It didn’t work. Those things.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> Also more than likely they stole these to steal Cruze’s. So yeah. Idk why people would want to do that. There are far more expensive vehicles out there. They are going to use your modules to hot swap cars and steal them. Then idk probably ship them to Mexico. Obviously they need modules to do this. Congratulations. You’re it. Expect FBI at your door in the next few months for questions.
> 
> Unfortunately this is currently a major problem.
> 
> Its also possible they were going to steal yours but for whatever reason they didn’t. They got spooked. It didn’t work. Those things.


The OP lives in Mexico according to his flag.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

JLL said:


> The OP lives in Mexico according to his flag.


Well then idk about the mexico car theft scene.
But the computers are basically wroth their weight in scrap otherwise. It will take years to sell them at any reasonable price. Due to the reasons I stated above there just isnt a used market for them. What market exists is already oversaturated with salvage ECMs... Which again are mostly worthless.


----------



## Eliskandar (Jun 17, 2021)

OK so this is good to know: The GM SPS will not do anything if I buy used modules.
Figures, wouldn't make much sense that anyone could just get any VIN they want.

But then it seems like no other tool can do that anyway. So what are my options to get my real VIN back?

OR, the GM software will ONLY allow me to do that with a truly virgin blank BCM from factory?


----------



## Eliskandar (Jun 17, 2021)

Maqcro1 said:


> Some sort of flashing or programming would be required to make your car work again. There is no way a used BCM just plug and play will allow your car to start since the key wouldn’t have the correct “password” to start the car. There would have to be proper handshake authentication before the BCM would allow the starter to engage.
> 
> The PCM under the hood…. Maybe you could swap with a used one…but not the BCM under dash.
> 
> also…… how the hell did someone manage stealing both without getting caught 😆 and for what purpose 🤔


It's a 2 minute job: 



I'm baffled as to what purpose too. I can see many used ECMs listed in our equivalent of craig's list for around 300USD, and used BCMs for like $250 USD.
And I found some on US eBay listed for $20 USD.


However someone replied that they are useless if programmed legitimately with GM's software.

That makes me think that the quote I'm getting everywhere, from the very dealership to shady shops, which is always above $3,000 USD, may not be so much due to the components, but rather because they resort to something illegal? I've also seen in youtube some misterious black boxes that can 'program any car' and go for like $1250 USD, maybe one of these shops already has one and recovers its investment in shadily helping people like me?

So maybe the actual theft has something to do with that chain of supply somehow?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

JLL said:


> The OP lives in Mexico according to his flag.


he's probably in on this heist trying to get information from us on how to steal other cruzes... the plot thickens...


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Shroomie said:


> he's probably in on this heist trying to get information from us on how to steal other cruzes... the plot thickens...


Next time I need a computer replaced I’ll hire one of these guys to get it done in 2 minutes 😆


----------

